# Did anyone see this $7000 bottle?



## JayBeck (May 13, 2013)

A search in post-1900 soda bottles on Ebay will show you almost 50 Coca Cola and Pepsi Bottles that have recently sold for over $1000. I really don't trust those buy it now prices for getting accurate values but the increase in prices on all types of Coke and Pepsi bottles has been hard not to notice. It is one thing when people put crazy high prices on common-scarce bottles but it is another thing when they actually sell for those kind of prices. I wonder if all those high prices are actually from legitimate bidders? 

 This one stood out at the top of the list: $7000 Coca Cola paper label bottle

 Really!?! It may be an extremely rare bottle with that paper label but it is pretty rough and there is no Coca Cola script embossing; it is just a flavor line bottle, in this case ginger ale. I am certainly not a Coca Cola expert nor do I know much about bottles from Maine but based on past experience with similar bottles, I would imagine it to have a real "value" of under $100. Am I way off or this actually a highly desirable bottle?


----------



## epackage (May 13, 2013)

It's all THE SAME BUYER, a sheik from Qatar buying them up for a museum display Jay.  That is Alex D's bottle... Last post on this page.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-604718/mpage-3/key-/tm.htm


----------



## epackage (May 13, 2013)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Info-on-a-e-bay-buyer/m-604718/tm.htm


----------



## JayBeck (May 13, 2013)

Oh, wow! Thanks for info E! I saw the first 2 pages of that post earlier but I did not see page 3 and 4. I can't believe someone would offer that much for the bottle but I suppose if you have money and that is the only one available...


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 13, 2013)

I gotta call BS on that one.


----------



## AlexD (May 13, 2013)

Yes, it is my bottle. It is in fact embossed too. The guy has bought from me quite a few times before and follows my eBay store. He found this bottle of mine and offered me "7000 USD" in an eBay message for it. And he purchased it right after. It's a very nice bottle though, and I have indeed never seen one of these [8|]


----------



## JayBeck (May 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  AlexD
> 
> Yes, it is my bottle. It is in fact embossed too. The guy has bought from me quite a few times before and follows my eBay store. He found this bottle of mine and offered me "7000 USD" in an eBay message for it. And he purchased it right after. It's a very nice bottle though, and I have indeed never seen one of these [8|]


 
 Hey Alex thanks for the additional insight and congratulations on your sale. No doubt it is a cool bottle but I was just curious because I've never seen a bottle of that type sell for such a high price. If this is just one buyer paying this kind of money I guess now is the time to sell anything he might buy before he stops buying.


----------



## AlexD (May 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  JayBeck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No problem, I enjoy reading posts about my bottles []


----------



## judu (May 13, 2013)

just curious as to how the coca cola letters under the label have very bad case wear....the label actually overlaps those letters and has no wear there.......would they put the label on after the bottle has been in use for a long time?..........


----------



## jays emporium (May 13, 2013)

I, too have sold some Coca Cola bottles to Sheikh Saoud Al thani and I'm trying to sell him some more.  I have mixed emotions though about the effect this one buyer is having on the hobby and what the long term effects will be.  For now it is driving up prices of the older Coke and Pepsi bottles but I'm assuming they want only one example of each bottle.  So after one astronomical sale of a certain bottle will the price return to the previous level?  Or, will we see bottles that used to sell for $100. now priced at $500. for awhile until the shock wears off.  
 Also, I'm wondering if the Shiek's bottle buying intersts will spread.  One of the bottles they bought from me was a 1923 Christmas Coke hobbleskirt.  I didn't know they had interest in hobbleskirts, that would be a whole new ballgame.  Then will it spread to Dr Pepper, 7 Up, local ACLs?  Or will they suddenly lose interest in bottles altogether?
 I kinda feel sorry for the serious bottle collectors in those categories affected by the Sheik.  There are some rare bottles being sold that may never be available again.  If I had more I'd sell them now as it seems like a once in a lifetime opportunity but again, mixed emotions.
 Jay


----------



## zecritr (May 13, 2013)

Just at a guess and a guess is all it is.
  I would say yes it will probably spread eventually,he is building a museum unless it is going to be only a coke vs pepsi one, i would think it would spread and 
 looking at what the guy bought i think i did see a couple of others get bought also.maybe just personal likes? ( i know i would like it if it did also  lol)

 will it drive prices up,probably for awhile,then once people slow down or quit buying at to high prices it they will go back down,till it happens all over again


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (May 13, 2013)

Jeese, I feel offended with his bid on my "rare" bottle after looking at that listing.


----------



## AlexD (May 13, 2013)

> There are some rare bottles being sold that may never be available again.


 

 He bought this one from me, honestly it was the greatest bottle I've ever had. [] I know I've posted this many times before, but I'm going to miss this bottle so bad. It's nearly mint condition, torpedo-shaped, Honey Amber, and originally capped. The outside glass was smooth as silk.There was only a tiny ding on the front and one even smaller on the back. From Columbus OH. I remember going there all the time when I was a kid, so this bottle was really important to me [] You'll NEVER find another like it again. All the pictures I took do it no justice. But for just under $1,000, I guess it's okay...[&o]





















 [][][&o]


----------



## AlexD (May 13, 2013)

A few more photos of the lost soul in the sunlight []





 This one was the clearest I could get. You can actually see fingerprints and dust particles on the glass.


----------



## zecritr (May 13, 2013)

very nice, i feel your pain, still at that price you got a nice bandaid


----------



## ncbred (May 13, 2013)

Jay...he's actually bought multiple examples of the same bottles.  He's bought so many they probably can't keep up with what they have.


----------



## jays emporium (May 13, 2013)

I haven't really studied what they have bought, that's why I asked that question.  I also suspect they would have a hard time keeping up with what they have bought.  Also, there may be more than one picker doing the buying, with the different ebay user names.  I have a suspicion, with no basis in fact, just a thought, the buyers might be working on commission based on how much money they spend.  That would explain some of the enormous prices being paid for some fairly common bottles.  They might even be running up the bids themselves.


----------



## cokebottle1916 (May 13, 2013)

Why doesn't this guy contact me about my bottle. There is a article about my bottle. Gary


----------



## andy volkerts (May 13, 2013)

Would you sell it if he did?? I thought you wanted to keep it.........


----------



## epackage (May 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: OsiaBoyce
> 
> I gotta call BS on that one.


 It sold Pat, feedback was left as well. He would have to be pretty stupid to 'fake' this and have to pay the Ebay fees...


----------



## AlexD (May 13, 2013)

Thanks, epackage! And I'll raise you a screenshot []












 (name is blocked, so he has a bit of privacy)


----------



## ncbred (May 13, 2013)

How long does it take the guy to pay up?  Its been a few days since my auctions have ended now.


----------



## AlexD (May 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  ncbred
> 
> How long does it take the guy to pay up?  Its been a few days since my auctions have ended now.


 

 Give him about 2-3 days. He has quite a few purchases []


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Jim, I just thought there's something fishy about this one, and there is a reason why.

 One being, I know a guy who is dealing w/ them directly. They [the shiek] wanted to do that to get off the ebay scene and to save everyone money i.e., ebay fees, just deal directly w/ the seller/ dealer. 

 Another is, although he has been paying large for some bottles........................I don't think he's idiot enough to pay $7k for a thirty dollar bottle.


 Then I see 'name blocked', that shiek dude has 4 user names...................................so what if we know if he buys something, we already know what he's doing.

 Nope not idiot enough.


----------



## AlexD (May 13, 2013)

Well if we aren't looking at our fame on the bottle forum... []











 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## AlexD (May 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 If it means anything, he emailed me with his phone number to contact him and deal privately. Sorry I haven't said that yet, makes things kind of confusing.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 13, 2013)

That's just to funny.


----------



## epackage (May 13, 2013)

Well whatever is going on it's very bizarre no matter how you slce. Alot of people are milking the cash cow for sure, makes me wish I collected Coke and Pepsi...


----------



## AlexD (May 13, 2013)

> makes me wishÂ I collected Coke and Pepsi...


 
 Maybe I should auction off some of mine on here with a trade or something of the sort. Give me a chance to get some different bottles/items and give others a chance to sell to him (if all goes as planned). [8|]


----------



## AlexD (May 13, 2013)

I see our "Amethyst Purple Bottle Buddy" got wind of his buying too []

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-PURPLE-AMETHYST-GLASS-SS-COKE-STRAIGHT-SIDE-SCRIPT-COCA-COLA-BOTTLE-/161025828984

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-PURPLE-AMETHYST-GLASS-SS-COKE-STRAIGHT-SIDE-SCRIPT-COCA-COLA-BOTTLE/121109907649?ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1&ih=002&category=1350&cmd=ViewItem

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-PURPLE-AMETHYST-GLASS-SS-COKE-STRAIGHT-SIDE-SCRIPT-COCA-COLA-BOTTLE-/121109908618?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c32b68c8a


----------



## hemihampton (May 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: AlexD
> 
> Yes, it is my bottle. It is in fact embossed too. The guy has bought from me quite a few times before and follows my eBay store. He found this bottle of mine and offered me "7000 USD" in an eBay message for it. And he purchased it right after. It's a very nice bottle though, and I have indeed never seen one of these [8|]


 
 Wasn't the original Opening bid $11,000.00  Looks like he talked you down? LEON.


----------



## glass man (May 14, 2013)

DANG!Wish I could get in touch with him I got bottles!!!JAMIE


----------



## cokebottle1916 (May 14, 2013)

I need this guy to contact me ..I have a bottle to discuss with him..Gary


----------



## ILUV2DIG (May 14, 2013)

OMG! That's a lot of money!


----------



## GuntherHess (May 14, 2013)

> I, too have sold some Coca Cola bottles to Sheikh Saoud Al thani and I'm trying to sell him some more.  I have mixed emotions though about the effect this one buyer is having on the hobby and what the long term effects will be.  For now it is driving up prices of the older Coke and Pepsi bottles but I'm assuming they want only one example of each bottle.  So after one astronomical sale of a certain bottle will the price return to the previous level?  Or, will we see bottles that used to sell for $100. now priced at $500. for awhile until the shock wears off.
> Also, I'm wondering if the Shiek's bottle buying intersts will spread.  One of the bottles they bought from me was a 1923 Christmas Coke hobbleskirt.  I didn't know they had interest in hobbleskirts, that would be a whole new ballgame.  Then will it spread to Dr Pepper, 7 Up, local ACLs?  Or will they suddenly lose interest in bottles altogether?
> I kinda feel sorry for the serious bottle collectors in those categories affected by the Sheik.  There are some rare bottles being sold that may never be available again.  If I had more I'd sell them now as it seems like a once in a lifetime opportunity but again, mixed emotions.
> Jay


 
 I was a bit surprised and confused when they bought a bottle from me. THey seem to have several ebay accounts. I guess its all chump change for them. I dont know what the effect will be on the hobby. THey dont seem to be very discriminating about what they are buying. As a seller I say yea!! As a buyer/collector I say hmm. If he starts with medicines I may be screwed. Although I get outbid by deep pocket americans all the time.


----------



## jays emporium (May 14, 2013)

Yes, Matt, I was thinkin sodas now then they could very well move to Bitters, Historical Flasks and medicines wouldn't be far behind.  I hope that is not the case.  It would really screw up the antique bottle market.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 14, 2013)

The odd range of stuff they are buying is quite strange.
 They bought a bunch of bottle caps so I suppose they are trying to recreate complete bottles for display?

 I would say in these days of low return investments maybe bottles/american antiques is one way to diversify but they items they are buying dont seem targeted for investment purposes.  More like for some type of specific display or museum.

 export of historic american artifacts seems a bit sad but we have done it to many other countries over the years so its only fair turn about. 
 They japanese have already bought up most of our old Levis


----------



## JayBeck (May 14, 2013)

Jay and Matt...my thoughts exactly. What kind impact is this going to ultimately have on the hobby? Exorbitant prices for Coke and Pepsi bottles may make some collectors look to other categories ultimately leading to a steep decline in prices when the Sheikh is done buying. If his collecting interests spread to other categories I think it will have a very short term positive affect on the hobby but I don't know what kind of long term impact, if any, his buying habits will have on this hobby.

 I did a bit more research after reading all the posts here and found there is a good deal of information about Sheikh Saud Al thani available online. Apparently he has been buying in this manner for many years, overpaying for art and antiques. Granted some of these pieces are absolutely amazing but the prices are out of sight. Sheikh Saud Al thani

 I imagine that once the museum is complete he might not be buying bottles anymore and move on to something else. Then again, this might just be the start of a much more extensive buying frenzy if he takes an interest in other types of bottles. This guy seems like a real wild card but I do know one thing for sure, now is the time to sell Coke & Pepsi. These high prices could persist for years but then again he might be done buying tomorrow.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 14, 2013)

Looks like his spree may be coming to an end soon.  He proabably hurt the art and antiquities markets but doubt there will be any lasting effect on bottles.


----------



## hemihampton (May 14, 2013)

Yeah, looks like he's only biding on 2 bottles a day now instead of 200.


----------



## LtlBtl (May 14, 2013)

When it seemed to be narrowed in focus it was extreme. The range of purchases are now worrisome. There are items that SHOULD only appeal to a very small group of collectors, usually quite local. Why some one from Dubai would be interested/bidding is baffling.
 Many questions..
 In less than two months, over 400 feedbacks received, none given. So I'd figure another 300+ that did not leave feedback. On one ID. feedback not left by buyer- transaction ain't over.
 Multiple ids- now how many transactions????
 Why would you let it known that IF that is who you are(Prince)? wouldn't it be smarter(id theft, private email address, etc) to not have this info out there?
 If I received a call from a prince of Dubai, I'd be loudly questioning in far more expletive laden way- why the f';= are you talking to me, do you seriously think I am going to believe you and what the f+_), - don't you have something better to do?

 This is too Nigerian Prince/lottery for my paranoia.  60 days for Paypal cases, a lot longer for credit card "theft". it is not unusual to get a notice from Paypal about a CC fraud months and months after transaction.


----------



## AlexD (May 14, 2013)

> There are items that SHOULD only appeal to a very small group of collectors, usually quite local. Why some one from Dubai would be interested/bidding is baffling.


 

 Actually, it's simple really. Thought I won't tell all the secrets I know, I can say this. Here in the US, Coca-Cola Bottles, Machines, Collectibles, are all part of the American culture. To us, we know these exist clear as day. Every American knows Coca-Cola! If 99% of Americans in the US have all gone and eaten at a vintage diner style restaurant the idea of 1950's Coca-Cola Machines for example isn't the most thrilling thing in the world. Dubia or Qatar still has Coca-Cola, yet they come from a culture where Coca-Cola and Soda Memorabilia is not native. The same way someone here in the US may be fascinated by something such as a Hookah. We may see Straight Sided Coca-Cola bottles as something you can just go out and find at your local Antique Store. Because a guy found it in an old barn, took it to the Antique Store, and sold it for a few bucks. Over there it's probably not that easy.


----------



## LtlBtl (May 14, 2013)

Coca Cola, Pepsi - I understand, not necessarily to the extreme that it has been taken.
 A small town Ohio/PA hutch with damage?????? Nope, don't get that.

 But I am not going to believe someone who tells me they are "fill in blank" on line. Nor representing so and so. In my experience, those who have the means, do not do the dirty work. They have agents who do not drop names to any schmuck. They certainly do not have their names as email addresses.

 Sorry, it just all seems waaaayyyy too good to be true. I know lots of girls who have waited for their prince to come, just never thought a bunch of bottle head dudes would be also.


----------



## AlexD (May 14, 2013)

> Sorry, it just all seems waaaayyyy too good to be true.


 

 He's getting funded by the government to build it I heard.
 Here's one of his museums currently


----------



## AlexD (May 14, 2013)

Watch this...[]

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLhypQOXZDc


----------



## GuntherHess (May 14, 2013)

> A small town Ohio/PA hutch with damage?????? Nope, don't get that.


 
 agreed... a chipped , beat up , Frederick MD hutch cant have too much special meaning in the middle east 
 Now its sitting in some big warehouse waiting on who knows what fate.

 Seemed like the guy was just shotgunning items marked rare in the auctions.

 Dont think members of the royal familar are all that rare over there, they have really big extended families sort of like Kennedys or pre-polygymous mormons


----------



## GuntherHess (May 14, 2013)

my chipped maryland hutch will look great sitting between that gold chalace and the 11th century vase


----------



## AlexD (May 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> my chipped maryland hutch will look great sitting between that gold chalace and the 11th century vase


 

 []


----------



## bostaurus (May 14, 2013)

I like how in the first photo of the museum you can see the buildings and smog in the back ground.  In the architect's rendition below it  there are clear blue skies and a sail boat.  Chipped bottle on top, rare Mid East 11th Century vase on the bottom


----------



## LtlBtl (May 14, 2013)

Funded by the govt.?? They are the government.

 Since way too many of us have a stake in all this being true, step back and...

 1.A buyer w/no history of buying bottles is snatching up all/everything
 2.Same buyer is oversees and using a us ship address
 3. buyer does not leave feedback
 4. multiple ids are found to be associated
 5. buyer claims to be one of the Royal Family of a wealthy Country
 6. person is (in)famous for buying stuff

 sew all those hankies together and you have big red one flapping away.

 Logically, if you have as much money as is supposedly there, why would you be trolling ebay for items for your museum? Chances are, this real person was very well educated and has a taste for the finer/finest. Very high standards in every aspect of day to day. It is not translating to the purchases that can be seen.

 Again, logically, why would you not contact Glassworks or Heckler's and consult with professionals???  People who know the market, quality and have the connections to make it happen. Paying a premium to knowledgeable professionals with experience is money well spent.  Trusting ebay sellers to stock your museum?????  Wow if that isn't a lofty ambition. An one that seems to me something the bigwigs in Ebayland would be drooling over. Every bottle seller would be getting free listing offers about 10 minutes of getting that breaking wind,/ news.

 I hope it is all true. But I would rather have sold a recent bottle for a lot less to one of the underbidders - two locals to whom it would have context, meaning and been something another than #172893 in a catalog some day. maybe.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 14, 2013)

> sew all those hankies together and you have big red one flapping away.


 
 Not sure what you are trying to say here?
 You think he's somehow scamming people by buying stuff from them at crazy prices?
 Maybe I'm not understanding your point. He pays in US dollars.
 If its a scam I hope I get scammed many more times


----------



## ncbred (May 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  LtlBtl
> 
> Funded by the govt.?? They are the government.
> 
> ...


 
 Glassworks and Heckler's probably already have the rundown on the shiek.  Just hope the same doesn't happen to Ebay sellers.

sheiks unpaid debts...


----------



## LtlBtl (May 14, 2013)

I hope it isn't a scam. I hate getting charge backs...

 It is just such an odd situation, it doesn't make sense. There isn't a whole lot of difficulty in identity theft, creating fake paypal accounts and saying you are someone else. Maybe I have spent too much time drinking from the ebay pool that if I get a bidder who has a story like this one, I am going to sweat it. 

 Is it public- and I do not mean on the blue pages - that the sheik is actively purchasing American soda bottles on Ebay through intermediates?

 If so, please tell him to keep bidding but it will have to be enough so I can  buy a Tempur-pedic to help me sleep at night. 

 While I am usually a big fan of exporting American made products(other than human ones and dollars) to the Middle East, it still is an odd sight watching this. It certainly can help stimulate the economy. 
 and buy more gas, Memorial Day is coming-prices usually go up.


----------



## epackage (May 14, 2013)

*You're all going to prison...LOL*​​*Qatari sheikh who spent more than Â£1billion on his art collection is accused of leaving 'extraordinary trail' of unpaid debt around world's top auction houses*​[*]Saud Bin Mohammed Al-Thani, 45, accused of bidding $20m for ancient Greek coins but not paying up
 [*]'He bids, wins and then doesnâ€™t pay. He is bidding when he knows heâ€™s not going to be able to pay,' dealers' QC says
 [*]Sheikh denies 'obviously wrong' lawsuit brought against him, High Court hears 
 [ul][/ul]
 By Martin Robinson
*PUBLISHED:*08:51 EST, 1 November 2012| *UPDATED:*03:57 EST, 2 November 2012 
 [ul][/ul]
 [ul][/ul]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Lawsuit: Art enthusiast Sheikh Saud Bin Mohammed Al-Thani has been accused of amassing huge debts with auction houses. A sheikh who has spent more than Â£1billion on his art collection has denied accusations of being a 'serial defaulter' and amassing a pile of unpaid debts with some of the worldâ€™s top auction houses. 

 Saud Bin Mohammed Al-Thani - 'reputedly the worldâ€™s largest collector of objets dâ€™art'- is being sued by dealers who say he has dishonoured a pledge to pay $19.7 million for a collection of ancient Greek coins sold at auction in New York in January.
 Saud, 45, 'purchased nearly $20 million worth of coins from the Prospero Collection', regarded as the finest assortment of Archaic, Classical and Hellenistic Greek coins ever assembled, the High Court was told.

 Although the dealers are still holding the coins they are insisting that the sheikh should be bound by his bid at auction.
 The dealersâ€™ QC, Jeffrey Gruder, likened Sheikh Saud to an 'inveterate gambler' who could not stop himself spending millions on objects of his desire before walking away from his obligations. 

 'He bids, wins and then doesnâ€™t pay. One can only conclude that this is a person acting dishonourably and disreputably. He is bidding when he knows heâ€™s not going to be able to pay,' the barrister claimed.

 'Perhaps in a perverse way he enjoys the process of bidding. If one wants to be an amateur psychiatrist, maybe he is like an inveterate gambler who canâ€™t stop himself gambling at Ladbrokes every day.'


 More... 
 [ul][*]British millionaire, 32, to stand trial for Bondi Beach rape on woman, 21
 [*]Leading barrister acquitted of murdering his wife whose body was found upside down in a park grave[/ul]
 Three dealers - A.H. Baldwin and Sons Ltd, Dmitry Markov, who trades as Dmitry Markov Coins and Medals, and N&M Numismatics LLC - say the sheikh has given no 'explanation or excuse' for his failure to pay, and Mr Gruder said he had left an 'extraordinary trail of unpaid debts'.

 The case reached the High Court as their lawyers urged Mr Justice Haddon-Cave to continue an asset freezing injunction imposed on the sheikh, who is a cousin of the ruling emir of Qatar, on October 9.

 Mr Gruder made hotly disputed allegations that Sheikh Saudâ€™s total unpaid bill to worldwide auctioneers and art dealers includes Â£4.3 million owed to Bonhams, around $42 million owed to Sothebys, and various other sums owed to at least five other auction houses and art dealers.

 'The fact that he is a member of the Qatar royal family is not relevant,' the QC went on - 'because if this is his conduct it doesnâ€™t matter who he is.'




 Case: The row relates to the sale of the Prospero collection of Greek coins (file picture)[/align]He repeatedly gave A.H. Baldwin the 'run-around' when they tried to pin him down about paying the $19.7 million bill, Mr Gruder alleged, offering to pay part of the outstanding cash in return for acquiring some of the coins. 

 'There were further meetings asking for the money, but basically nothing was paid,' he added.





 Treasures: The Clive of India Flask (pictured) - a Mughal treasure - was brought back from India by Robert Clive in the 18th century and bought by the sheikh for Â£3million[/align]The deadlock over payment became so entrenched that the UK ambassador to Qatar - and his opposite number in London - became involved. 

 'But, despite the best efforts of the two ambassadors, no payment has been forthcoming from the sheikh,' said the QC.
 The sheikh rose to prominence after he spent Â£1billion on art between 1996 and 2004.
 In 2000, he splashed out more than Â£9m on 136 vintage photographs including great works by Man Ray and Alfred Stieglitz from the collection of Hamburg photographer Werner Bokelberg.

 Other prominent purchases during this time include a Â£5m FabergÃ© egg bought at Christie's in New York in 2002, a Â£4.6m complete set of Audubon's Birds of America, and a Â£7.9m Roman marble statue, the Jenkins Venus.

 In 2003 he beat London's V&A to purchase the Â£3m Clive of India flask. 'Sheikh Saud was a passionate art collector with a great eye,' said Georgina Adam, editor-at-large of The Art Newspaper.
 In 2005 the Sheikh's spree came to a dramatic end when he was placed under house arrest in Qatar. He allegedly used a London dealer to fake invoices, misleading the Qatari government about the value of the items he was buying. He was sacked from the country's national culture council.

 However, within a year he was spotted at auctions again. In 2008, he bought 90 per cent of the lots at a sale of Chinese art at Christie's. Last month, he was spotted at the European Fine Art Fair in Maastricht.
 Mr Gruder also voiced concerns that the sheikh might be decamping from his London base now that his creditors have begun to gather, claiming that he left the UK earlier this month 'when the going began to get hot'.




 Prized: A full set of 'The Birds of America' (1827-1838) by John James Audubon (sample of three drawings) was sold to Saud for Â£4.6m
 [/align]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Beautiful: The sheikh added the Jenkins Venus, a Roman statue circa late 1st to mid 2nd century A.D for Â£7.9m[/align]But the sheikhâ€™s QC, Stephen Rubin, brushed aside the suggestion that he might be fleeing the jurisdiction. He is currently in Doha - Qatarâ€™s capital - 'where he is a member of the royal family,' said the barrister.
 'He hasnâ€™t slunk off in the night to Doha,' added Mr Rubin, noting that it was 'not unusual' for men in the sheikhâ€™s position to 'go back to the middle east when the temperatures begin to drop' in the UK.

 However, Mr Gruder claimed the sheikh had left 'almost a trail of destruction' behind him. 

 'He is a serial defaulter, as we have seen, in terms of auctions,' the QC added.

 Denying those accusations on the sheikhâ€™s behalf, Mr Rubin said he had been 'trying to payâ€for the coins for the past nine months.

 'There are no doubt timing issues which go to why he cannot pay at the moment, but thatâ€™s not a reason to make a freezing order against someone,' urged the barrister, who said the sheikh had been a faithful customer to leading art dealers over the years.

 'He is a very well-known and internationally regarded art collector,' said Mr Rubin, who denied that the sheikh had accumulated a tide of unpaid debts.
 Mr Rubin also attacked the case against the sheikh as 'obviously wrong', pointing out that the dealers had no basis for enforcing a contract of sale with him, as they had merely 'organised' the sale of coins owned by an 'unidentified' client of A.H. Baldwin and Sons.




 The High Court heard that the Sheikh had given people the 'run around' and has tens of millions of debts with famous auction houses[/align]
 The QC added: 'The way in which the American complaint is formulated is misconceived, in that it purports to be a claim for enforcement of a â€˜contract of saleâ€™, notwithstanding that the claimants were not on any view parties to any such contract with the sheikh.'

 There was no evidence before the court on the value of the coins which the sheikh 'allegedly agreed to buy', added the barrister, who said that the dealers still have the coins and are free to find a buyer for them if they wish.

 Mr Justice Haddon-Cave has now reserved his judgment in the case.
 [/align]


 [/align][/align][/align]


----------



## GuntherHess (May 14, 2013)

fortunately he seems to pay his low end bottle debts.
 When I get ready to sell my Picassos I will be concerned


----------



## AlexD (May 14, 2013)

> 2.Same buyer is oversees and using a us ship address


 

 He has a warehouse in Doha, too. I've shipped to it before until I guess paying $100 shipping per bottle, he changed to a US address.


----------



## andy volkerts (May 14, 2013)

Compared to the stuff Jim posted, low end bottles is correct. As long as a person gets paid, I dont see what the fuss is all about. Everybody who has a coke or pepsi bottle should get in on this and hope he pays them before it all goes south, and the worthless bottles become worthless again...........p.s dont sell your Picassos to him[][][]


----------



## GuntherHess (May 14, 2013)

he can pay me in gasoline or natural gas if he wants , I use both


----------



## JohnN (May 14, 2013)

I wonder if he would be interested in any beat up 40's Coke bottles. I think I might put one up with a $100 BIN. If he buys it, I get $100. If I get scammed, I'm out basically nothing.


----------



## andy volkerts (May 14, 2013)

True!


----------



## AlexD (May 14, 2013)

I don't know how he could be a scammer, he buys, pays, and that's it. Don't know why that's so suspicious [8|]


----------



## jays emporium (May 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: AlexD
> 
> I don't know how he could be a scammer, he buys, pays, and that's it. Don't know why that's so suspicious [8|]


 
 I agree.  I never send out an ebay item until it is paid for.  They pay in a timely manner, I ship to their certified address, and that's all that matters.


----------



## epackage (May 14, 2013)

The sheik is also buying jars now, NUKED ONES!!! Just goes to show that even IDIOTS can be lucky enough to be born into rich families...LOL

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-605047/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#606933

 If you ever wonder what GOD thinks of money, all you need do is look at those he blesses with it....[]


----------



## AlexD (May 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> The sheik is also buying jars now, NUKED ONES!!! Just goes to show that even IDIOTS can be lucky enough to be born into rich families...LOL
> 
> ...


 
 I have yet to understand how they can be "Nuked" different colors... [8|] LOL


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 14, 2013)

> Just goes to show that even IDIOTS can be lucky enough to be born into rich families...LOL


Can idiots be lucky enough and sell to the rich families too? Maybe I'll list something.[]


----------



## epackage (May 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: AlexD
> 
> I have yet to understand how they can be "Nuked" different colors... [8|] LOL


 Certain chemical compounds were added to the glass when it's melted to keep it clear, when these elements are exposed to certain types of radiation they react by turning color, manganese to purple and selenium a straw yellow color. 

http://1st-glass.1st-things.com/articles/glasscolouring.html


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 14, 2013)

> Certain chemical compounds were added to the glass when it's melted to keep it clear, when these elements are exposed to certain types of radiation they react by turning color, manganese to purple and selenium a straw yellow color.


Plus others, cobalt oxide to green and others probably not yet identified or tested.


----------



## hemihampton (May 15, 2013)

He must of got in trouble or reprimanded after this last big purchase, He's pretty much folded up his tent & went home.


----------



## AlexD (May 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  hemihampton
> 
> He must of got in trouble or reprimanded after this last big purchase, He's pretty much folded up his tent & went home.


 

 How come? He's trying to buy more from me actually []


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (May 16, 2013)

Not going to lie...I'm definitely not helping the market...
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271207244551


----------



## AlexD (May 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  MisterSilverSearcher
> 
> Not going to lie...I'm definitely not helping the market...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271207244551


 

 If you've got the money, and if your buyer likes to spend your money... Why not!? LOL [&:]


----------



## AlexD (May 16, 2013)

I've got a Rose Purple, a Slug-Plate NY, multiple Dallas TX, and many, many more with his name on it [8D] 


 I'd like one of these Gold plated Mercedes AMG to bring to the next car show, wonder if we could trade []







 It's in Dubai too! []


----------



## ncbred (May 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  hemihampton
> 
> He must of got in trouble or reprimanded after this last big purchase, He's pretty much folded up his tent & went home.


 
 Bid on another one of mine today.


----------



## hemihampton (May 16, 2013)

He not bidding & buying like he was, a definate slow down.


----------



## AlexD (May 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  hemihampton
> 
> He not bidding & buying like he was, a definate slow down.


 

 I think he's gotten mad at his buyers [sm=lol.gif] Now he's only bidding on the rarest of the rarest.


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (May 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  AlexD
> 
> I've got a Rose Purple, a Slug-Plate NY, multiple Dallas TX, and many, many more with his name on it [8D]
> 
> ...


 


 Hey Alex.. .     this gold painted stoneware ss Coke would go great in the cup holder of the Benzo []






 .
 .
 .
 .


----------



## epackage (May 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  hemihampton
> 
> He not bidding & buying like he was, a definate slow down.


 He started buying other bottles and jars Leon...


----------



## hemihampton (May 16, 2013)

He bid on that yellow jar May 9th, he's slowed down ever since.


----------



## hemihampton (May 16, 2013)

Think somebody said he's out of town for a week. Or Unavailable. That would explain it.


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (May 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  hemihampton
> 
> Think somebody said he's out of town for a week. Or Unavailable. That would explain it.


 

 Keep vigilant my friends. . . . Hes a busy man about town.  All will be well. . .


----------



## AlexD (May 16, 2013)

> Hey Alex.. .     this gold painted stoneware ss Coke would go great in the cup holder of the Benzo []


 








 It'd be prefect [8D]


----------



## MrSchulz (May 19, 2013)

It's confusing me.  He came by and bought a bunch of highly priced local bottles I had on the net, just paid the asking prices, and sent them out to him.


----------



## #1twin (May 19, 2013)

Wonder what the Shiek would pay for a Barq,s Coke? I've heard of local's here asking as much as $2000. Though it would be hard for me to turn loose of one.


----------



## AlexD (May 19, 2013)

I'm trying to get a Fairmont, WV for him. Those are EXTREMELY rare []


----------



## JohnN (May 19, 2013)

Ok, I am now riding the Sheik train. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Atlanta-Coca-Cola-Hobbleskirt-ACL-6-1-2-Fl-Oz-Rare-/130912291623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7afb0b27 Hope he bites. I also have a Mission of California ACL I might list.


----------



## AlexD (May 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  JohnN
> 
> Ok, I am now riding the Sheik train.


 








 [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## hemihampton (May 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: JohnN
> 
> Ok, I am now riding the Sheik train. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Atlanta-Coca-Cola-Hobbleskirt-ACL-6-1-2-Fl-Oz-Rare-/130912291623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7afb0b27 Hope he bites. I also have a Mission of California ACL I might list.


 
 What makes it rare?


----------



## cyberdigger (May 19, 2013)

..the question mark makes it rare? [8D]


----------



## AlexD (May 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> ..the question mark makes it rare? [8D]


 

 No, the Sheik makes it rare []


----------



## JohnN (May 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  AlexD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exactly. Anyone who is even remotely interested in Cokes knows it is not exactly the rarest of Cokes, but from what I understand, the Sheik is buying mostly anything that is listed as Coke and Rare, so... By the way, does anyone have any other tips on how to attract his Sheikiness? Next I might list a Mission of California and Frank's Beverages to go Sheiking again. Get it, its like fishing, but for a Sheik? Sheiking. Oh, never mind.


----------



## andy volkerts (May 19, 2013)

[] Its a good thing his Shiekiness isnt reading these posts isnt it[]


----------



## JohnN (May 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> [] Its a good thing his Shiekiness isnt reading these posts isnt it[]


 That's exactly what I have been thinking this whole time.


----------



## AlexD (May 19, 2013)

Me too... LOL [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 19, 2013)

Don't be so sure. Maybe he's toying with y'all like marionettes..


----------



## JohnN (May 21, 2013)

I haven't caught a Sheik yet. That's too bad, I could really use $100.


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (May 21, 2013)

Alex man...if you ever want to resell that Fairmont you let me know...you know just incase you don't want it...[]


----------



## AlexD (May 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  MisterSilverSearcher
> 
> Alex man...if you ever want to resell that Fairmont you let me know...you know just incase you don't want it...[]


 

 [sm=lol.gif][]


----------



## JohnN (May 26, 2013)

Guess I didn't catch a sheik.


----------



## AlexD (May 30, 2013)

Is he still bidding on anyone's bottles? I sent him a message a few weeks ago and never heard anything back [8|]


----------



## bottlescript (May 30, 2013)

Has he run out of dough?


----------



## AlexD (May 30, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlescript
> 
> Has he run out of dough?


 
 Hopefully not, he was supposed to be funded $2B by the government to build the museum. Which with building costs, land costs, taxes, and $2,000-$7,000 per bottle, he might have [8D]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 30, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: AlexD
> 
> Is he still bidding on anyone's bottles? I sent him a message a few weeks ago and never heard anything back [8|]


 
 He didn't tell ya he was leaving ebay to deal direct w/ the collectors who are willing to sell?

 As of  5-28 he was/is still buying from some people I know in a large way.

 Maybe you tried to hustle off one to many less than perfect bottles and got the ax?

 You know what they say............"Fool me once.........................."


----------



## AlexD (May 30, 2013)

He said as I quote "We prefer to deal privately". Apparently his buyers knew they were paying outrageous prices at first [8|] I'm not sure if he's 100% done with eBay, every time he bought from me and didn't buy for a few weeks, I figured he was done. I've sold around 23-25 bottles to him (around $13K) in the past few months. Oh well, if he's done, it was great dealing with him [sm=rolleyes.gif] 

 One thing I really liked about his buying was how he/his buyers would NEVER ask useless questions before/after the sale. He bought, paid, and I shipped it. NOTHING MORE. I have another buyer besides him right now with 7 Feedback that's hounding me about dumb questions as I'm writhing this! "It's been 3 days since I bought your item, where is it?" "Where's my tracking number?" "I need the item by tomorrow" "Please don't add any receipts inside the box" [] He's in Las Vegas, how am I supposed to get it there BY tomorrow when the item has 3 days handling time in the first place, so I'm not late on shipping it out, and today is the onetime date to ship it with average shipping. Al Thani NEVER did stuff like that. [&o]



> Maybe you tried to hustle off one to many less than perfect bottles and got the ax?


 
 I did try to deal off that 1920's Syrup Dispenser I have to him for quite a few bucks. Hopefully that didn't make him mad. It's in perfect condition though!


----------



## epackage (May 30, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  AlexD
> I have another buyer besides him right now with 7 Feedback that's hounding me about dumb questions as I'm writhing this! "It's been 3 days since I bought your item, where is it?" "Where's my tracking number?" "I need the item by tomorrow" "Please don't add any receipts inside the box" [] He's in Las Vegas, how am I supposed to get it there BY tomorrow when the item has 3 days handling time in the first place, so I'm not late on shipping it out, and today is the onetime date to ship it with average shipping. Al Thani NEVER did stuff like that. [&o]


 Why wait to ship an item? I have the item boxed the day/night it sells, once the Paypal payment is made I ship it, there's no excuse for making people wait until you "feel like going to the post office". If you go thru Ebay to print your label it automatically sends the tracking number to the buyer, I'd be complaining too... Why would you put a receipt in the box, what purpose does it serve, the buyer can print out the same worthless crap on his or her end.


----------



## AlexD (May 30, 2013)

I've been busy moving from one house to another, trying to build the shelfs for my bottles to be safe on in another room, ordering new couches, beds, etc. My bottles are currently still at the old house waiting to be moved. I have one more shelf to put together, it's heavy and glass so I'd rather wait until everything's assembled before I start filling the display. The label was still with the bottles.

 I guess because some sellers do that. Seems like a waste of time to me, they know what they bought. I throw the receipts away as soon as I get them. He said he/she was buying it for a birthday present, why can't he just take what he doesn't want out of the box? Run a knife along the tape, open the flaps, and tape it back up. If he's going to give it as a present from the time it comes in the mail in the same box with the postage and packing tape... Pretty crap-ily wrapped gift [&:]


----------



## AlexD (May 31, 2013)

He bought from me this morning, nevermind [] 


 http://www.ebay.com/itm/290924247490?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


----------



## AlexD (May 31, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-PURPLE-AMETHYST-GLASS-SS-COKE-STRAIGHT-SIDE-SCRIPT-COCA-COLA-BOTTLE-/161034599008?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257e68fa60


 And you guys made fun of my purple bottle...


----------



## zecritr (May 31, 2013)

sweet purple


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (May 31, 2013)

I hate you so much right now Alex.


----------

